# Useful Tip.



## papermaker (Jul 9, 2014)

I have restored a couple tractors and did the paint myself with a hvlp spray gun. They got quite grundgy. After repeated soaking in zylol they still weren't quite as clean as I wanted them.
Solution was to spray all of the parts with oven cleaner and let sit for about an hour. Then I hit them with a hose and it was quite remarkable to see how clean they came.
One word of caution is not to let the oven cleaner sit on aluminum parts very long. The caustic in the oven cleaner will eat away the aluminum.

Also I would recommend doing this outside. I'm sure there is some off gassing during the process.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. My preference would be to soak them in lacqure thinner or acetone. Unlike the oven cleaner they will not attack the metal.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 10, 2014)

I also thank you for the tip. When I clean my spray guns and I’m not the best house keeper on this subject! I brush on some water soluble paint striper. But, I have a source at my local flea market for $1 paint brushes and rollers and $10 spray guns. So, I seldom ever clean a brush or roller, I just toss them. And the guns spray surprising well considering they are only 10 bucks. And spray, even if I let them sit for months with paint in them. I of coarse tape off the vent. If the gun misbehaves, I toss it and get a new one, not that big a deal…Good Luck


----------

